

IE9 Overtakes Chrome and Firefox on Windows 7 - wallawe
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2129802/microsofts-internet-explorer-finally-overtakes-chrome-firefox-windows

======
wallawe
Here is a more informative and graphical view of what has happened:
[http://windowsteamblog.com/ie/b/ie/archive/2011/11/30/ie9-le...](http://windowsteamblog.com/ie/b/ie/archive/2011/11/30/ie9-leading-
modern-browser-on-windows-7-worldwide.aspx)

